# Please help me ASAP if you can



## hazelbag (Jun 9, 2011)

Does ANYONE out there know of recruitment agencies for South Africans for Canada? Im looking for work in Canada but need a recruiter PLZ ADVISE. Thanx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

hazelbag said:


> Does ANYONE out there know of recruitment agencies for South Africans for Canada? Im looking for work in Canada but need a recruiter PLZ ADVISE. Thanx


Oops, did not realise you posted here as well!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

hazelbag said:


> Does ANYONE out there know of recruitment agencies for South Africans for Canada? Im looking for work in Canada but need a recruiter PLZ ADVISE. Thanx


I doubt, under Canadian law, if an agency would be permitted to recruit just South Africans.


----------



## clemsy (Jun 1, 2011)

there are lots of recruitment agencies for Canada but they are not restricted to only South Africans....


----------



## hazelbag (Jun 9, 2011)

clemsy said:


> there are lots of recruitment agencies for Canada but they are not restricted to only South Africans....


Yes but what i mean is, is there an agency that helps south africans with work in canada?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Canada Jobs, Vacancies | Indeed.co.za


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

hazelbag said:


> Yes but what i mean is, is there an agency that helps south africans with work in canada?


If such existed I suspect it would be located in SA.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If such existed I suspect it would be located in SA.


 Hazelbag is in South Africa, that is why I posted the website I did. Not sure what qualifications hazelbag has etc.


----------



## hazelbag (Jun 9, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Hazelbag is in South Africa, that is why I posted the website I did. Not sure what qualifications hazelbag has etc.


Yes I am in South Africa, I am a HR student, i have a City & Guilds Diploma in cooking and have done payroll training, I would be looking for something like an office administrator or HR Assistant or something in the office line of work.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

hazelbag said:


> Yes I am in South Africa, I am a HR student, i have a City & Guilds Diploma in cooking and have done payroll training, I would be looking for something like an office administrator or HR Assistant or something in the office line of work.


Hazel, you will need to find out whether these are required skills.
I do not think there is a single country in the world that does not have an unemployment problem currently.

Hope you will be able to realise your dream!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

hazelbag said:


> Yes I am in South Africa, I am a HR student, i have a City & Guilds Diploma in cooking and have done payroll training, I would be looking for something like an office administrator or HR Assistant or something in the office line of work.


Latest skills in demand | Working In Canada


----------

